# Iguana logs/branches



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hi, iv currently got shelves to go in my iguana cahe but does anypne know any sites were you can buy logs/branches for him so climb on and stuff, i dont mean like big tree trunks just like big branches?????

also mt dad cut down a small tree in the garden, i was planning on peeling all the bark off and cleaning it, would this be ok????, any ways to clean it????

P.S. the branches/logs are for a 4 coming 5 year old male iguana


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Have look at the snake section stickies for cleaning logs / branches. I believe that it was even in this months PRK as Christopher is WildLifeWarrior on here.

Could always use some big cardboard inner tubes from posters and carpet shops and wrap in some rope to provide some purchase and protection.

Or, hang some semi taught ropes in there instead of fixed hard branches.


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Just.. Go into the woods> find a nice branch that isn't pine> give it a scrub with a stiff scourer like item > stick it in the bath with a few cups of bleach for a few hours> empty bath > refill with cold water > let the branch/es sit in the cold water for a few hours > Stick () the branch in the ig enclosure > heat in the ig viv will dry it and it'll keep your humidity up for a bit =P.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

cheers, would never thought of using bleach and stuff : )


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

when you say stick in bath with a few cups of bleach, do you mean smear bleach all around the log and place it in the bath, or fill bath with water and bleach ?????


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

jcarty33 said:


> when you say stick in bath with a few cups of bleach, do you mean smear bleach all around the log and place it in the bath, or fill bath with water and bleach ?????


Add bleach to water and soak, rinse and dry.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

i see, cheers


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Crickey, I wouldn't use a 'few cups' of bleach! A few squirts maybe, but if you overdo it you'll end up with the bleach soaking right into the core fibres of the wood - heat that up inside the enclosure and it'll give off fumes and choke your ig. A 5% bleach solution is more than adequate, or use Biocare F10 disinfectant solution instead which is much safer all round. 

Whether or not you can use the branch from the tree your Dad cut down depends on the wood - pine is well known as being toxic but there are many others that are potentially harmful. If you search google for 'parrot safe woods' or similar you should be able to find a list of woods that are and aren't safe for animal use. As a general rule fruit tree woods are your safest bet - have you got any local orchards or pick-your-own fruit farms? If you ask them nicely they usually don't mind people taking away branches etc after they've trimmed the fruit trees down. : victory:


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's melissa kaplans instructions & she's the queen of the iguana world... 

'*Treating Wild-Caught Wood*

If you use branches collected from the wild, you will need to treat them first to assure that you do not introduce into your home any critters that belong outdoors. Trees and branches provide a home for loads of bugs, including wood-boring beetles, and spiders. You don't want them hatching in your iguana's enclosure--or your own areas, for that matter.

To treat the wood, you first clean off any dirt and loose bark.
If the branches are small enough to put in your oven, bake them at 200-250° F (94-120°C) for 2-3 hours. Let them cool completely. If the branches are too big for the oven, place them in a tub of bleach-water solution (1/2
cup [118 ml] household bleach per gallon [3.8 L] of water). Soak the branches for 24 hours.
Safely dispose of the solution, then refill the tub with fresh water, and soak the branches again for a day. Let them dry in the sun for 2-3 days before use.
If you need to, you can cut large branches into pieces to make them easier to clean and de-louse. You can then bolt them back together again. You can also assemble interesting and useful wood climbers by bolting together pieces of wood you have collected, rather than confining yourself to using the wood in the exact size or configuration in which you found it.'


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

thanks, do you no if there is any easy way to get the bark off??


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

You don't have to, it helps them grip, the bleach sterelises it & it looks more natural but I did it once or twice and just used a knife, never takes much longer than 10mins really.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

ok il steralise it and see what it looks like, im having no luck finding websites that sell large reptile branches


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

It's too easy to just get them from the woods I think, not so great at this time of year as everything that's fallen naturally is p*ss wet through but ahh well, only gonna have to put it in the bath anyway really, just check it's not rotten.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wall paper scraper and some graft I am afraid. If u soak them first it may be a little easier.


----------

